# Please Identify



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

I have this growing in my tank...What is it? All my smaller fish nip at it and the baby dwarf gouramis like to snack on it too.....I started getting it after i started feeding Hikari Algae Discs......I accdentially was overfeeding at the time....i have discontinued feeding them and it still grows but less strong than it did before and I increased the water movement in the whole tank and it seems to have recessed quite a bit but still hangs on......

I dunno my water parameters but I know they are pretty decent since I have no other algae(not even GSA) and I dont use any co2...just excel normal dosage and regular ferts with the occasional macros if needed

65 gal ~3wpg, not overstocked, lots of plants, regular 50% weekly WC.....


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

That looks a lot like rhizomorphic mycelium (fungal growth).


----------



## 247Plants (Mar 23, 2006)

Hmmm....I have been medicating with pimafix and melafix(small hole in the head problem) and it does nothing to it...is there a better way to get rid of it?


----------

